# corner 3style insertion



## Horhe (Nov 12, 2017)

I have been studying 3style for corner for a month. Sometimes I can construct a comms, but sometimes not. I think my problem is on insertion. How can I improve it? Any vid/essay Tutorial? Thanks guys (my buffer is UFR)


----------

